

Ask HN: What's the toughest problem in your startup? - dear

Cofounder relationship? Product development? Marketing? Finance? Employee hiring/relationship?
======
mindcrime
All three co-founders work day jobs, so time is a huge issue. There's just SO
much work to do, and we're all limited to nights and weekends right now. But
we don't really want to raise outside money right now either. So it's a tough
balancing act, trying to get the product built, do customer development,
develop marketing materials, define product strategy, do PR, etc. while
working by day.

Still, we're making progress, albeit more slowly than I'd like. And if we can
land a first customer or two, then we'd probably start thinking about trying
to raise funding, and go full-time on the startup.

------
RKoutnik
As a full-time student and husband-to-be, finding time in the midst my other
priorities. Make sure you carve out time to work or it'll never happen.

------
shankar1221989
getting clients to pay. We run a B2B business in India. Though we deliver, the
customers take loads of time to acknowledge, and as a result we are forced to
followup more. This sort of restricts our growth to a full SAAS product.

------
Mz
I don't have a "company" -- i.e. something incorporated. What I do is a bit
more one-woman-show/grass roots. Historically, public image (aka trust of my
audience) has been my big issue. In the past year, I have made in-roads on
that issue. Things are better recently. Next up: I need more traffic and when
I have that I will need to work more on monetization. For now, I am happy to
no longer be a pariah everywhere I go.

------
speeder
The hardest part on my current startup is slipping traction.

We are consistently hitting high review scores from both users and critics,
yet downloads are abysmal.

